# Điều hòa âm trần Samsung 2 chiều loại mặt nạ tròn 360 phong cách – Làm lạnh đều và dễ chịu



## adkytl (17 Tháng mười hai 2019)

*Điều hòa âm trần Samsung AC071KN4DKH/EU 24000btu – 3.0hp Inverter loại mặt nạ tròn 360 2 chiều*
*Giá:* *35.500.000VNĐ *(Điều khiển từ xa theo máy)
*- Model máy: AC071KN4DKH/EU*​*- Công suất: *3.0HP (ngựa) – 24000btu/h​*- Loại máy: *Inverter(Tiết kiệm điện) – 2 chiều(Lạnh/Sưởi)​*- Gas sử dụng: *R410a​






Thiết kế mặt nạ dạng tròn 360 hoàn toàn mới, không sử dụng cánh đảo gió
Phù hợp với mọi không gian nội thất
Làm lạnh đều & dễ chịu
Hiệu suất năng lượng đẳng cấp thế giới
Xuất xứ: Hàn Quốc
Bảo hành: Chính hãng 2 năm






*CÁC TÍNH NĂNG NỔI BẬT:*

*Phù hợp với nhiều kiểu không gian nội thất*






*Làm lạnh đều và dễ chịu*
Loại Cassette tròn 360 không cánh đảo gió là thiết kế đầy phong cách và sáng tạo của Samsung cho các dàn lạnh điều hòa. Với thiết kế hình tròn không cánh đảo gió đột phá cho phép làm lạnh đều thiết lập một tiêu chuẩn mới cho các dàn lạnh cassette đa chiều







*Trang bị quạt gia tốc:*
Samsung CAC 360 Cassette được trang bị quạt gia tốc cải tiến giúp dẫn không khí thành dòng ngang 360 độ, tạo ra nhiều lớp khí lạnh dạng sóng tròn đều khắp phòng giúp kiểm soát nhất quán nhiệt độ trong phòng. Dòng không khí mát mẻ đi ra song song với trần nhà và phân tán trên một khu vực rộng lớn hơn.







*Khuếch tán hơi lạnh đều, làm lạnh nhanh hơn:*
So với thiết kế truyền thống, luồng hơi lạnh tỏa ra 4 hướng thường mang lại sự bất tiện cho người sử dụng thì thiết kế mới này đã khắc phục được nhược điểm đó, sự lan tỏa của không khí theo dạng tròn cũng giúp tốc độ làm lạnh nhanh hơn.






*Điều khiển dễ dàng, trực quan:*

Bạn có thể chọn lựa điều khiển từ xa dạng bánh xe xoay với một nút nhấn chuyên dụng, bổ sung thêm bộ công cụ Samsung Virus Doctor để loại bỏ bụi bẩn, chất ô nhiễm trong không khí, lọc sạch không khí giúp bạn có được không gian tươi mát
Điều hòa SamSung còn có màn hình trực quan cho phép người dùng đổi dòng không khí và chọn các thiết lập có sẵn (chế độ dòng ngang, dòng đứng và dòng riêng)






*Công nghệ tiết kiệm năng lượng:*

*Hiệu suất năng lượng đẳng cấp thế giói:* Giảm mức tiêu thụ năng lượng tới 50% nhờ hệ thống biến tần kỹ thuật số với chế độ vận hành bán tải






*Sử dụng môi chất làm lạnh R410a hiệu suất cao: *

Thân thiện với môi trường vì không gây thủng tầng ozon
Làm lạnh nhanh và sâu hơn
Hiệu suất sử dụng năng lượng cao






*Sản phẩm được bảo hành chính hãng 2 năm*

Qúy khách cần tư vấn thông tin sản phẩm, đặt mua máy điều hòa âm trần Samsung giá sỉ, xin vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp với chúng tôi: Cơ điện lạnh Ánh Sao - Đại lý phân phối điều hòa không khí Samsung CAC chính hãng, giá tốt nhất.

*Công ty TNHH Thương mại & Dịch vụ Ánh Sao:*

Địa chỉ : 107/1/3 Đường TCH35, KP5, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12 -Tp.HCM
VPGD: 702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp
HOTLINE: 0909 588 116 Ms Hiền - 0909 400 608 Mr Việt
Email báo giá chi tiết: _maylanhanhsao@gmail.com_
WEBSITE: *maylanhanhsao.com*


----------



## thuhien (16 Tháng bảy 2020)

ib thông tin


----------

